# Plans for Building a Routing Table



## daloia (Oct 2, 2009)

can anyone forward me a link for the "plans" on building my own routing table?


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

daloia said:


> can anyone forward me a link for the "plans" on building my own routing table?


 Hi Dean:

Welcome to the forums!

Good thing that you're building your own. There are many plans out there (as others will list.) However, there is the joy of designing one's own. When one designs one's own table, that table is custom to the needs of the person doing the design.

Cassandra


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Dean,

Cassandra makes a good point. You may want to poke around in the galleries of our members here to "steal" some great design ideas you can use on your own build. They are not all that hard to design/build and we have some real masterpieces in the archives.


----------



## farrout (Sep 28, 2009)

I did a quick search and found this. HTH

toolcrib.com/blog/2007/03/03/toolcribcoms-ultimate-guide-to-free-router-table-plans/


----------



## danconway327 (Sep 30, 2009)

google.com


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Dean:

Some points to consider:

1.	Separate the table top design from the cabinet design.

2.	Do the table top design before starting to do the cabinet design.

3.	Determine the size of your table top. There are a whole host of possibilities for table top size, ranging from say 12x18 inch up to 24x48 inches, or more. What you intend to use the router table for (smaller work-pieces vs larger work-pieces) guides you to the size of the top.

4.	Typically, the table top is an MDF core (usually 1 to 1-1/2 inch thick) with hardwood edging. 

5.	The MDF needs to be sealed against moisture. This can be done via a number of techniques. For example: laminating, oiling (e.g. Tung or Danish Oil), or waxing.

6.	Consideration needs to be given to mounting the router to the top. Most people go with an insert plate. 

7.	Optionally, one can add a router lift. 

8.	Once one is comfortable with the table top design, then one can turn one’s attention to designing the “underpinnings.” First question to be answered is: “Do I build a cabinet or a stand?”

9.	Some things to consider for the underpinnings include: (1) what is a comfortable work surface height above the floor, (2) how much should the table top overhang the underpinnings, and (3) is the router table to be fixed in place within the workshop or should it be easily moved about (i.e. casters?)

10.	If building a cabinet, thought should be given to things like bit storage, tool storage, easily-accessible power switch and dust collection.

Quite a few things to consider, right?

Cassandra


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

years ago i made one using 1/2" thick sheet of this, Phenolic - Phenolic Sheets - CANVAS Grade C Order Online some REALLY nice stuff, i was working in a machine shop at the time so i got a big discount on the size i needed.


----------



## Gmex (Sep 16, 2009)

*RT Plans*

I'm new to WW. Bought plans from FW magazine. I modified the plans, made it larger and building a cabinet for storage. The original plans had an open design.

It helps to see what other people have built and incorporate your ideas into a design. 

One thing I'm learning is to build simple things to do projects better and then build more elaborate projects. Point being I should have built a small RT nothing fancy. Could have been using it for other projects. Once I built the top of my table, I put on saw horses and started to use it.

G.L.


----------

